# Dax



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This was my Australian Shepherd, Dax. She was the best dog we could have ever ask for, and she was with us during some really good times and some really hard times. She was able to move from Jacksonville, FL to Washington State, and experience snow for the first time which she loved! She would get jealous when I would watch dog shows because she thought she was the cutest and couldn’t figure out why I would be interested in any dog other than her. She was aloof, but not aggressive, she was very picky about her people and she was always right! She was the smartest and funniest dog I ever owned so far(I have read before that Aussies are just as smart as Border Collies, but are more likely to goof off) she would shake in front of this fan we have to get fur in my mom’s coffee?! She was all of our best friend and she would lay down and stay with us when we weren't feeling well. She also adopted our 2 kittens and raised them and she would nose punch them when they would get in trouble. I hope Sisko will be really awesome too one day.


Dax in her puppy days????






















Dax when she got older and in Washington State








Dax thinking the dog show that I was watching was trash








More of Dax?






















The little dog was a rescue we tried to take in after his owner passed away and was probably abused by his partner. You could tell just by meeting little Gizmo that he came from a puppy mill and was taken away too early??. He behavioral problems that we couldn’t handle and he was becoming dog aggressive and Dax started not to like him.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I forgot to say that Dax started out as a monster puppy from hell and was like a tornado in the house and would leave a path of destruction where ever she went, countless toys we had were destroyed?. She made the best faces too, there was one day my mom and my oldest brother were talking about her fur being too long and she looked at them like?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww love hearing your story. I've not owned a aussie but my niece has a few and my brother has had border collies the past 20 years or so. He also has cows so they are working dogs. Very smart breeds. And like our poodles very active especially those first two years . I think it really takes time. Renn now being two its like a switch went off. He can bark and bark at a stranger who may come into our home but after getting to sniff on his own a few times he settles down and says well your ok. I'd love if he loved kids but he doesn't, they move too fast for him and are too loud. I use to babysit so most of my dogs learned early on its ok but I haven't since I had him and I see the difference, he will bark at them when he sees kids in the street but I'm sure he would be fine after sniffing around a bit then he would love to play and run with them. I've had so many dogs in my lifetime and all have left an impression on my heart.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love a good Aussie. We used to have one at the barn. He made sure all the four feets understood and followed the rules, lol.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww love hearing your story. I've not owned a aussie but my niece has a few and my brother has had border collies the past 20 years or so. He also has cows so they are working dogs. Very smart breeds. And like our poodles very active especially those first two years . I think it really takes time. Renn now being two its like a switch went off. He can bark and bark at a stranger who may come into our home but after getting to sniff on his own a few times he settles down and says well your ok. I'd love if he loved kids but he doesn't, they move too fast for him and are too loud. I use to babysit so most of my dogs learned early on its ok but I haven't since I had him and I see the difference, he will bark at them when he sees kids in the street but I'm sure he would be fine after sniffing around a bit then he would love to play and run with them. I've had so many dogs in my lifetime and all have left an impression on my heart.


That's awesome??! Yeah, those first 2 years?! Renn?! That's awesome that he does that. I think he would too. Dax didn't like kids other than us, but Sisko likes almost everyone including kids.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> I love a good Aussie. We used to have one at the barn. He made sure all the four feets understood and followed the rules, lol.


?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Dax with us - what a sweetie.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing Dax with us - what a sweetie.


You're welcome?! She was very much a sweetie. She inspired me to start breeding Aussies. 

We didn't know any better at the time and got her from a backyard breeder who breed his 2 merles together. We lost her too soon to cancer possibly from having double merle genes. We still miss her a great deal.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Fenris-wolf said:


> That's awesome??! Yeah, those first 2 years?! Renn?! That's awesome that he does that. I think he would too. Dax didn't like kids other than us, but Sisko likes almost everyone including kids.


Rens problem is that he just not see enough children and even at 10 weeks he would bark at them, not to be mean or anything but because he wanted to get to them to jump on them and play but it scared the parents & the kids. He was such a mouthy puppy I also didn't want him biting at children that weren't mine. I'd love to import a few kids in and work on this but I more than likely will not.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Rens problem is that he just not see enough children and even at 10 weeks he would bark at them, not to be mean or anything but because he wanted to get to them to jump on them and play but it scared the parents & the kids. He was such a mouthy puppy I also didn't want him biting at children that weren't mine. I'd love to import a few kids in and work on this but I more than likely will not.


Oh, no! A 10 week old puppy scaring people?? I'm so sorry Renn. Sisko was really mouthy and jumpy and he would go ham when people came near us and they thought it was so cute? it took a long time to get him out of that habit, but it's not fully broken. It's so hard to find good dog-savy people who are willing to help where I live. Sisko likes kids, but they could get too excited and I'm scared of Sisko getting excited as well and jumping on them?


----------

